# Nissan Murano Sat Nav Upgrade



## mikeblann37 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi 

I have a 2006 murano with a built in sat nav with 2011/2012 maps. My question is ... is there an updated version for this or would it be possible to fit an aftermarket android touch screen unit ..? Has anyone had any experience of this?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

